# Funny little clip



## Bushi (Dec 10, 2004)

Very entertaining little short film I found on the net. Though I'm not sure we who practice the art shower quite like that, but close.


http://oregonstate.edu/~auvp/ninja/A Ninja Pays Half My Rent.wmvhttp://www.snoe.ca/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1747&highlight=ninja


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 10, 2004)

-Mod Note

Thread moved to the Rec Room.

~Tess
-MT S. Mod-


----------

